
Why I Left Netflix and Hulu for DVD.com - smacktoward
https://slate.com/culture/2019/12/netflix-dvd-mail-service-movies-tv.html
======
vo2maxer
Other than the anticipation of receiving and handling the dvd, why not
subscribe to streaming services such as Criterion or Mubi? I did a quick cross
check and found that many wonderful films available there are not found at
DVD.com.

